# hi new and 9dpt



## layla benjamin (Aug 26, 2004)

hi, this is my 1st attempt and we had natural ivf and so only had one egg to trans and no drugs excempt the nasty cyclogest. I a 9dpt and getting more and more nervous as my date for af would normally come, have had some cramping but nothing to bad, good to see there is help and advice out there its nice to be able to share this with people who are going through the same feelings 

good luck to all

layla


----------



## mimtusk (Jul 7, 2004)

Hi Layla

Nice to meet you.  I'll keep everything crossed for you  

This is a brill website and has really helped me over the past few months - wouldn't know what I would have done without FF and all the wonderful ladies on here .... you're in good hands!!!  

Take care
Kate xxx


----------



## Lilly (Apr 27, 2003)

Hi Layla 

welcome to ff hun wanted to wish you all the best for your test i hope its a bfp hope to chat soon 

love lilly xxxxx


----------

